# NC state beekeepers summer meeting



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/meetings.htm


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Who is going to be there? I plan to make it Thurs. and Fri. Hope to see you there.


----------

